# 19 f250 ignition wire to tap



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I just bought two new f250's. I need to find a ignition on hot wire for my plow controllers. My old 08 and 09, i would just tap into the PTO wire. Well, on these new ones I can't find such thing. They are STX (xl) models with no upfitter switches. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I wanna say it’s white light blue. Called customer access off the top of my head.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

continuity tester at the fuse block, use a fuse tapper


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm not a big believer in using fuse tappers. Anyone else know of any wires that I can tap into. I just don't see the bundle of wires that my older trucks had. Are they in a different location or did ford not put them in the new style trucks?


----------



## Chris33 (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.plowsite.com/conversations/2017-ford-f350-wiring.167178/

I did this... No issues.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Chris33 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/conversations/2017-ford-f350-wiring.167178/
> 
> I did this... No issues.


You can't post a link to a private message


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you have the upfitter switches? There is a ignition hot wire in the wiring for it under the hood.


----------



## Chris33 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm Duh....sorry 

On gas models , passenger side kick panel , it is an green/orange blunt cut wire....12V IGN CBP22 Green/Orange.


----------



## chickstr3 (4 mo ago)

Any idea what fuse number controls the green orange wire. I shorted it and can't see the label in the owners manual.


----------

